# Officer Shoots German Shepherd and Then Refuses To Let Owner Take It To The Vet.



## iLittleMiss (May 3, 2014)

Atlanta News: DeKalb Police shoot "friendly" German shepherd | www.ajc.com


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

With all these dog shootings I'm having a hard time understanding why the officers are shooting to kill. They can just as easily shoot the dog in the leg to stop them. Something needs to change with the way they are doing things.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

llombardo said:


> With all these dog shootings I'm having a hard time understanding why the officers are shooting to kill. They can just as easily shoot the dog in the leg to stop them. Something needs to change with the way they are doing things.


Shooting a moving dog in the head / chest, which is the largest part of the dog when facing you, is hard enough. Reliably hitting a dog in the leg is impossible. 

I'm not condoning any action of the officers in question. Only speaking to the mechanics of hitting a dog in the leg.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's the thing...If your alarm goes off, you will know because the company calls you, at least my sisters does. IMO, it would be rare to not know you had a false alarm. If you do, put the dog in the crate! You know the police are coming. It's their jobs.

When we had to call the police to our house a few months ago, I crated the dogs. I told the dispatcher I had dogs and they were not aggressive.

Now...I also have friends who are retired police and we had the discussion on why so many dogs are getting shot. He felt there were many reasons. First being that the police today are being taught to shoot first and ask later. Second that they are not being educated on dogs like they used to be. Unfortunately, you have a split second to determine if the dog is aggressive or just running around the corner. 

Seger is a doll but when someone comes to the door he barks like a maniac. If an officer were to come thru my door on a call where he had to enter without knocking, I have no doubt that Seger would get shot as aggressive. How is a person that doesn't know the dog supposed to know if the dog is aggressive or just a punk? They can't. 

BUT...16 dogs in Dekalb in 2013? Not letting the dog get to the vet after confirming there is no break in and it's the owner? 9 dogs so far this year? I think their procedure's need to be reviewed.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I'm saying this as my opinion and I have had several family members in law enforcement over the years.
Cops today -- are on power trips...they are trigger happy -- it's a little more difficult to "explain" yourself out of shooting a person than it is shooting a dog --claim it is aggressive. 
If they can't be trained to handle a dog without shooting it -- law enforcement is probably NOT their forte'


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Just recently a dog was shot in his yard in Chicago. Police were chasing someone at about 730 in the morning and encountered the dog in his yard. IMO common sense would be how did the guy get in the yard with this dog and I wouldn't proceed. Turned out the guy they were chasing was under the porch and he later came and apologized to the people for the dog getting shot. A criminal apologizes and the officer involved didn't care. I posted the link on FB and these are the comments from a police officer. I did not respond to him because it just isn't worth it, but this is the demeanor that is not needed on the force and yet it's widespread.. 

Officers comment...What's hilarious is the family "awoke"from gunshots, police in their yard and their dog dead. Which means their dog was out all night.

My Comment...I don't agree that dogs should be left outside but it's not against the law. People do it everywhere and don't expect to wake up to a dead dog.

Officers Comment....Poop(insert bad word here)happens.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

ok see that right there...that makes me livid. I could NEVER shoot an animal but if a trigger happy cocky SOB like that said that about my FAMILY pet..."I" would seek revenge.



Karma == kicks butt and sometimes karma NEEDS a kick in the butt..either way -- karma happens


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lyssa62 said:


> I'm saying this as my opinion and I have had several family members in law enforcement over the years.
> Cops today -- are on power trips...they are trigger happy -- it's a little more difficult to "explain" yourself out of shooting a person than it is shooting a dog --claim it is aggressive.
> If they can't be trained to handle a dog without shooting it -- law enforcement is probably NOT their forte'


That's what my retired friend said also. He said in all his years on the streets, he never pulled a gun on a dog.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I had 2 uncles that were lieutenants -- neither shot a dog in their ENTIRE time on the field. I have a cousin that was a lieutenant...and then top of whatever it is for the vice squad....NEVER killed a dog ...and busting meth labs I'm sure he ran into his share of them.
I think just like with anything else they used to be a little more selective about who did what jobs. There are people who SHOULD NOT be paid to carry guns and I'm guessing 99% of them are the cops that are shooting dogs. You did see where the one officer was trying to shoot the dog and shot a kid didn't you? Right there..he should have been fired ON THE SPOT. All he wanted to do was shoot something. 

here's the thing...if you ever see my dog has been shot by a cop -- I'm going to need a good bails bondsman. Please send money -- or do a go-fund-me or something...and you won't see me on here anymore because SOMEBODY SOMEHOW will be paying for it.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

So sad that so many officers are shooting dogs these days. It didn't seem like so many a few years ago but now it seems every week somewhere it happens. The officers I know personally believe it is due to lack of training on the department's side where the officers work. Many of the officers I know have their own dogs and would not shoot unless it was the absolute last thing. They would try to talk to the dog or owner first. Sometimes just a "Hi big boy" will do it - no shot necessary. The two puppies I'm helping to train belong to two female officers - one on road patrol and the other is a lieutenant in charge of communications. They both got puppies from the same littler of GSD X Malenois. Some officers are more sure of themselves around dogs and less likely to shoot. Those that aren't as sure of themselves are the ones that do shoot. I would beg to be allowed to handle my dog if the police thought they had a reason to enter my house. Unfortunately it doesn't mean the police have to let you handle your dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I did not see that! I got the impression from my friend that they used to be taught ways to defuse a dog and avoid a bite. Geez...Seger barks at my husband every time he comes thru the door! He's definitely going to bark at a stranger. I do notice that it's always town or local police. You never see in the news that a state trooper shot a dog. Different kind of patrol? Different training? Less of them? I have to wonder why. In PA, the SP are going to respond to anything rural as there are no county/township police.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

oh wait let me see if I can find one video I saw of how one did handle it and I said...this dude needs to teach other cops


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

http://youtu.be/Z6GOdPpX3y4


first off...I'm all about my dog is tethered in the back seat for her own safety -- but that's not the point of this video -- this officer used his freakin common sense..


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I did not see that! I got the impression from my friend that they used to be taught ways to defuse a dog and avoid a bite. Geez...Seger barks at my husband every time he comes thru the door! He's definitely going to bark at a stranger. I do notice that it's always town or local police. You never see in the news that a state trooper shot a dog. Different kind of patrol? Different training? Less of them? I have to wonder why. In PA, the SP are going to respond to anything rural as there are no county/township police.


Good point about state troopers. I have never seen, heard , or have had an issue with them or their demeanor. I witnessed them on a couple occasions helping ducks, geese, and dogs on the highway. Chicago recently called in State Troopers to help the police with the gangs, shootings, etc. so yes I do believe they are better trained all around.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

When I took my Concelaed Carry course I was instructed by an active (off duty) police officer. To say he was a bit skewed/odd is being polite. I figured his rants and raves were part and parcel of the wacky world of paranoid people. I can understand cops being a bit jumpy, they tend to be immersed in the creme of the crop on a day to day basis when weirdos are dealt with.

One of the warnings he issued, one that really stuck with me, was how the "new breed" of officer should be viewed. It wasn't a pretty picture he painted. Megalomaniacal is a fairly close one word descriptor, toss in a dash of "above the law" and that is about what he laid on the table. I am not one to go around shouting "jack booted thugs" and extolling anarchy, but I am also not stupid(very likely dumb, but not stupid) and I avoid any situation wherein contact with law enforcement might be possible. 

If I continue with this post my extreme libertarian views will turn it into a political thread and I think that is a no-no around here.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I was going to be a cop. Went to college, got almost done, then the classes that actual police officers taught came. The stories how to go around things to get what they wanted was not constitutional nor moral IMO. It stopped me in my tracks and I decided it was not the career for me. It appealed to me because I like helping people, it turns out it's very political and it would not have worked for me or my personality. If a fellow officer did something unethical I could not defend him/her no matter what.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

> Shooting a moving dog in the head / chest, which is the largest part of the dog when facing you, is hard enough. Reliably hitting a dog in the leg is impossible.


glad you pointed this out
i was also going to say that even if a cop could shoot a dog in its leg what makes you think it would survive more than being shot elsewhere?
there are arteries in the leg and pets and humans alike can die quickly if an artery is severed


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

my boy diesel said:


> glad you pointed this out
> i was also going to say that even if a cop could shoot a dog in its leg what makes you think it would survive more than being shot elsewhere?
> there are arteries in the leg and pets and humans alike can die quickly if an artery is severed


The point I was trying to make was not shooting to kill to begin with. I have been chased and attacked by numerous dogs since I was young. We had a pair of dobermans trying to eat everyone, etc. We didn't have guns and were able to get out of some dangerous situations. People everyday diffuse situations with dogs without force. It really just takes common sense and fast thinking. I was delivering pizzas and I entered a yard, thinking nothing about it. You would think that the people knew that a pizza was coming? Next thing I know a huge Rott is flying at me. I thought fast, ducked behind the door and I was safe. That dog wanted to kill me and I would not have blamed the dog, it was doing its job, I was a stranger. Sadly a couple months later that same dog was shot at and the police missed, the next week the police did not miss and the dog was killed. Another dog a beautiful boxer used to greet me when I delivered his pizza. He was a playful non aggressive dog. He was also later shot and killed by the police and that officer bragged about it. It boiled down to the officer not liking the owner back in high school. When your parents are heavily involved in the politics of the town, the officer is not even reprimanded. If you take away the gun I can bet police officers are a little more careful about entering yards that have beware of dog signs or any signs of dogs present. A stun gun or pepper spray can do the job, without them pulling a gun. I know that most officers in the suburbs of Chicago carry both stun guns and pepper spray. I'm not sure about the city of Chicago police.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

> A stun gun or pepper spray can do the job


you speak like someone who has never worked in law enforcement :shrug:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A stun gun?! 

First, to use a stun gun the dog has to be in fairly close range. And dogs move FAST.

On a dog that is biting? I highly doubt that would make the dog release. In fact, I think a dog tasered while biting would have the opposite reaction as the muscles throughout his body tightened. Now you have a dog that CAN'T release.

So if a person were going to use a stun gun, they better have excellent reflexes and aim.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just to show not all police are trigger happy dog killers.....

https://www.facebook.com/MassStateP...8158751601449/683954298355223/?type=1&theater


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> A stun gun?!
> 
> First, to use a stun gun the dog has to be in fairly close range. And dogs move FAST.
> 
> ...


This is the general idea of a stun gun for dogs and lots of departments use them, maybe they all should?

_There are many instances reported on the news showing that stun guns were used to stop charging pit bulls. Not only it stopped them, it didn't cause any permanent damage to the dog either. A lot of our customers found that just by test firing a stun gun, the loud cracking noise is often enough to scare the dog away. If that didn't work, just stun the animal with the stun gun. The pain that is caused by a stun gun is far more than the pain you can inflict on the animal by kicking or hitting it with a stick. So a stun gun actually gives you a much better chance to fight off the attacking dog than a stick or an empty hand._


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

my boy diesel said:


> you speak like someone who has never worked in law enforcement :shrug:


Yep and I made that choice. I'm not arguing the point. There are other ways to go around a dog. You didn't see this stuff happening 10, 15, or 20 yrs ago and I'm sure it's always been a dilemma for police. They were able to avoid it then, they can avoid it now. If an officer ever shot one of my dogs in my yard, he would never be a police officer again by the time I got done.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Yep and I made that choice. I'm not arguing the point. There are other ways to go around a dog. You didn't see this stuff happening 10, 15, or 20 yrs ago and I'm sure it's always been a dilemma for police. They were able to avoid it then, they can avoid it now. If an officer ever shot one of my dogs in my yard, he would never be a police officer again by the time I got done.


Out of site, out of mind? 

Just because something has lacked media coverage doesn't mean it hasn't always happened.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anubis_Star said:


> Out of site, out of mind?
> 
> Just because something has lacked media coverage doesn't mean it hasn't always happened.


And when you have 24 hours of airtime to fill.....

Mom tells the story of having a Collie when we were little. A person living in the area tracked the Collie down to where it was UNDER the trailer we lived in and shot it while we were sleeping in the room above. Things like this happened all the time. The difference is media coverage and people are more attached to their animals now so all **** breaks loose...as it should.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

llombardo said:


> Yep and I made that choice. I'm not arguing the point. There are other ways to go around a dog. You didn't see this stuff happening 10, 15, or 20 yrs ago and I'm sure it's always been a dilemma for police. They were able to avoid it then, they can avoid it now. If an officer ever shot one of my dogs in my yard, he would never be a police officer again by the time I got done.


honestly, I come from a rural area and, believe me, there has never been a shortage of people shooting dogs. It was so commonplace that it simply wasn't remarked upon. Growing up, if someone shot your dog, it was generally believed that your dog probably deserved it. Not much chance of stirring up public sympathy.

Even with the increased reporting of cops shooting dogs, it is a minuscule number compared to the number of police/dog interactions every week. You dog has a greater chance of being hit by lightning than shot by the police. Are there some cops that are more likely to shoot a dog vs find another way to deal with it? Of course. Just like there are some drivers who would prefer to just run over your dog than try to brake or swerve around him. 

I really don't think that there are more cops shooting dogs today. It's merely the latest fad thing to be reported. Mostly people sharing it on Facebook. 

Much like a few years ago when it seemed that every other day in the news there was another child abducted. It seemed like the danger to children had increased 1000%. When the number of cases was compared to previous years, however, the number of abductions was actually LOWER than it had been in some years. The difference? More news coverage.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not necessarily the news coverage that is the reason for more exposure, but the fact that many are using dogs as a deterrent. In my area, a few dogs have been shot because the homeowner will let the dog out when LEO comes to pay a visit. Gives the home owner a bit of time to head out or hide(in their skewed thinking) Then they sue the police for killing their dog.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I think the mindset of the police is changing though. Have you followed what happened in Fergeson? The army is selling surplus weapons and armored cars and tanks ( yes TANKS) to local police stations. These people are not trained to use these weapons and vehicles. The pic of that black kid getting shot and the police were in camo.Why? They aren't in the jungle. And as stated by a military guy they were holding their weapons totally incorrect; pointing them at spectators. Is it any wonder the police are going Rambo; even at animals. This crazy crap needs to stop. One town that had less they 5000 people has a tank for god sake. Why??


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Nikitta said:


> I think the mindset of the police is changing though. Have you followed what happened in Fergeson? The army is selling surplus weapons and armored cars and tanks ( yes TANKS) to local police stations. These people are not trained to use these weapons and vehicles. The pic of that black kid getting shot and the police were in camo.Why? They aren't in the jungle. And as stated by a military guy they were holding their weapons totally incorrect; pointing them at spectators. Is it any wonder the police are going Rambo; even at animals. This crazy crap needs to stop. One town that had less they 5000 people has a tank for god sake. Why??


I would not want to be a police officer there right now. There will be some kind of retaliation and it isn't going to be pretty. Are you talking about the kid they thought was holding a knife, but it was a pop bottle?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A local village had their police chief resign vs being ousted. due to his "military state" presence. 
http://hastingsbanner.com/barry-township-police-chief-resigns-after-review-p6590-84.htm
Pierce had hired and trained nearly 40 reserve officers for his department, which has four full-time officers and patrols a community of less than 3,900 residents. 

The police department operates out of one room at its Delton station that had become the center of controversy regarding the department’s use of armed reserve officers and equipment, such as Humvees and two armored personnel carriers. Some accused the department of using excessive force in recent arrests, often referencing the altercation that occurred at Tu-Jax’s bar, an incident that resulted in a broken wrist for the owner and gave fuel to the movement to oust the chief and his reserve program. - See more at: http://hastingsbanner.com/barry-tow...fter-review-p6590-84.htm#sthash.O3ITLqzY.dpuf


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I'll go to prison over my family / friends and ( pets ...who fit into both categories )


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Forget fundraising for the vet bills -- demand the stupid city to take care of them. I would be so fried.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is the one that happened in Chicsgo recently.

Chicago police shoot and kill family dog during chase | WGN-TV


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have to say my parents alarm has dropped many times. I know, because I am on the call list. Only once did the cops come. We were having a party -- well Christmas at Grandma's and some of the grandchildren were monkeying with the alarm, and the cops came. Cujo escorted him past the meth-head red-headed step-young-adults in the kitchen to the alarm. No one got shot. 

But no, I probably wouldn't have put the dog up if there was an alarm -- that time, we didn't know it until the cops were there. Usually they call and the cops never come. 

What an awful story, but I am glad the dog seems like he will pull through. Pretty crappy thing for an older dog to have to go through though.


----------

